# has anyone tried Odyssea?



## jeff63851 (Feb 23, 2005)

has anyone ever tried their ODYSSEA 48" 260W Dual Strip Compact Fluorescent? It's here:

http://www.aquatraders.com/index.as...WPROD&ProdID=13

Is this a good buy?

-Jeff


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

You'll have to swap the bulbs.


----------



## jeff63851 (Feb 23, 2005)

yep I'll see if I can change it. What harm will it do to the planted tanks? I'm more worred about it being a bad product.


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

I have seen it used on tanks, and it was good.


----------



## jeff63851 (Feb 23, 2005)

is it better than a used jbj lighting?


----------



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

There is a rather large thread on Reef Central about the company that sells these fixtures, Aquatraders. It sems if things go well then all is wonderful but if there is any issue at all with the shipping or the product the end user is hung out to dry.


----------



## MiamiAG (Jan 13, 2004)

If you do go through with it, please post a review for the product and seller in the review section.

Good luck!


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

It's only a good deal until you realize that you need about $80-$100 worth of bulbs. My suggestion is to go with the Coralife 4x65 watt aqualight. It's a reputable fixture and I've seen it on ebay for about $200 shipped. Make sure to get the freshwater model with 4 x 6,700K bulbs and you're all set to go. All said and done it costs the same and you have a nicer fixture.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

I personally have not used this fixture, however what I've heard is not very positive statements.


----------



## jeff63851 (Feb 23, 2005)

I know about the bulbs. at this website, they have this sale of buy one and get one free. I tried contacting them, but they didn't respond. What are the chances of getting a broken lighting system? I called and stayed on the line for a very long amount of time, and they didn't answer the phone.

Thanks

-Jeff


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

The old saying is true...you get what you pay for.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

If they are not answering the phone now, just think what will happen if you by from them and get a damaged/broke fixture. You most than likely will be up S_ _ _ creek.



jeff63851 said:


> I know about the bulbs. at this website, they have this sale of buy one and get one free. I tried contacting them, but they didn't respond. What are the chances of getting a broken lighting system? I called and stayed on the line for a very long amount of time, and they didn't answer the phone.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> -Jeff


----------



## jeff63851 (Feb 23, 2005)

For the lighting system, what is the socket type(where you plug in the light bulbs)? Is it the ones that are four in a row, or the square pin type?:

http://www.hellolights.com/55wat8822jap.html

Does anyone know? I'm not that sure. Thanks


----------



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

The Odyssea light do not have sockets, the bulbs are wired directly from the ballast, another way to keep the costs down so it can be sold for less. I have to be up front here, if you are planning on buying this fixture be prepared to buy a decent one in the near future. It may do well and last for you, or may be like most of the others and not last.


----------



## jeff63851 (Feb 23, 2005)

So is the the square pin type to plug in the bulbs?


----------



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

There are two basic Pin Types both have corresponding sockets.

The Japanese square pin arrangement, comparable to Panasonic and other similar pin arrangements.

The European straight pin arrangement, comparable to Philips and other similar pin arrangements

I don't know which type the Odyssea uses as they do not use the socket end. The pins are wired directly from the ballast. Imagine if you will, that your regular screw in incandescent bulb was wired the same way. No socket to screw the bulb into. You would solder one wire to the bottom of the bulb and one to the side where the threads are. This would save you the cost of the light socket during construction. Thats one of the many tricks used to keep construction costs down allowing them to sell these for less. What happens when you need to replace the bulb? You need to note the pin and wire combinations and match it up the same on the new bulb for it to work. With socketed constructions this is not a worry, you obtain the proper pin type and plug it in.

I'll be blunt, Odyssea are inexpensive because the quality of construction is low, they are not UL or CFA tested. Worst case scenario IF the fixture was to cause a fire in your home and cause damage, and the cause can be pinpointed to this fixture then your insurance co can deny the claim as they many require that all electrical items pass UL certification.


----------



## GraFFix (Feb 24, 2005)

I have an oddysea light from aquatraders...i bought the 24" fixture the bulbs they use are straight pin and can be replaced they are not hard wired in. I replaced the bulb with a coralife colormax in about 30 seconds....I posted a small review on another forum ill just copy and paste it here...

------------

I bought the 24" 65w PC fixture with moonlights about 2 weeks ago...shipping was fairly quick, packaging was good and everything arrived undamaged.










As for quality you know the old saying you get what you pay for...well the fixture itself works flawlessly as well as the moonlight but the quality feel of certain aspects of the light gives you that feeling of cheap...the mounting legs are very thin and the way they attach to the fixture could be a little better but they do work. Same goes for the way the moonlights get attached to the light...it could be a better design but it does work. The acrylic covering the bulb is very thin and flimsy but once its in place the only time you need to mess with it is when your changing bulbs. I opted to use this without the legs on it and just sit it directly over the glass on my tank it gives less of a glare into the room...and also because my lazy boy chair is right next to the tank i got tired of having the raised up light glare into the side of my face..lol

The fixture itself comes with a 12k bulb...it looked ok but it wasnt for me. (anyone want a 12k bulb for cheap?) anyways I bought the colormax bulb and it looks great exactly the look I was going for.

All in all I would buy this fixture again just because of the price and I like the look of it...its very light (probably only a few lbs) it has a remote ballast with on/off switch and the housing is sturdy. The legs and the acrylic cover over the bulbs are the only 2 things that seemed "cheap" to me. 
Ohh and if you plan on using this with the mounting legs you will have a hard time using a glass cover over the tank...as the tabs from the legs will sit ontop of the glass


----------

